# Foods or something i can do to make me see reality again?



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I was wondering if there is any foods i can eat that will help my dp fade away?

I also wanted to know any good meditation cd's/ relaxing tips etc.

Thank you


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Not that I know of.

I wish.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I suggest anything that contains Omega-3 fatty acids i.e. Fish


----------



## NorrinRadd (Oct 16, 2007)

I haven't found anything that will ward off a "big" episode of dp/dr.

However, when I get "flashes" of it -- possibly induced by lighting in stores -- a quick hit of niacinamide and caffeine seems to shut them down. Not sure yet if that's a "works every time" remedy for me.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> I suggest anything that contains Omega-3 fatty acids i.e. Fish


If that works i rob the fish seller and eat all his fish.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Rein said:


> hazelnutta said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest anything that contains Omega-3 fatty acids i.e. Fish
> ...


I have fish suppers out of the chippy quite a lot. Its so dam tasty but doesn't help my DP


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

It's been 3 days that I started taking omega-3 supplements, it seems to work a bit. I'm less foggy in my brain.
I've read that supplements containing alot of EPA acid is good for the neurones...I'll keep you updated on the results.

Spike


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

The reason she is saying to eat fish, is because there are certain nutrients in fish that help rebuild the serotonin in your brain. all in all when it comes down to it fish is a good way to rebuild the transmitters in your brain also try a pill called L-5htp it is a multi-supplement that is supposed to be the number 1 serotonin reuptake for recovery, if anyone needs someone to talk to i am here


----------

